# Hooksiel



## Markus S (20. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Boardies,

bin über Weihnachten in Hooksiel, auch mal um die Angel ins Wasser zu halten.
Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, ob und wo in der Ecke Hooksiel/Wilhelmshafen eine gute Stelle zum Brandungsangeln existiert?

Ist das Angeln am Außenhafen noch erlaubt, und ist das eine Stelle die sich lohnt? (Wenn das damals Hooksiel war, wo ich vor 10Jahren geangelt habe).

Gruß Markus


----------



## Lotte (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hooksiel*

moin-moin,

 hoffe, daß ich dir weiterhelfen kann!!! 

 also meines wissens ist das angeln am außenhafen in hooksiel nicht verboten!!!! warum auch??? jedesmal wenn ich mit meinem boot reingekommen bin standen dort angler und haben in richtung hafen ein/ausfahrtsrinne gefischt!!! ob die allerdings etwas gefangen haben kann ich dir nicht sagen!!! whv wird wohl wegen der terrorgesetze geschlossen sein #d#d#d!!!

 andere möglichkeit wäre noch, wenn du in schillig (oder schreibt sich das mit ch) fischen würdest!!! soll gut gehen auf die platten!!!

 wünsche dir viel erfolg und berichte mal!!!


----------



## Markus S (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hooksiel*

Hallo Lotte,


danke für die Tipps, werde mal sehen wo ich was erreichen kann.
Da ich lange nicht mehr am Meer war, und ich keine Zeit zum Üben hatte,
wird es wohl der Außenhafen werden.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten!

Schöne Grüße und schöne Weihnachten

Markus


----------



## Lotte (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hooksiel*

moin-moin,

 wünsche dir viel erfolg!!! je nachdem wie das wetter ist werde ich eventuell mit meinen kindern mal vorbeischauen!!! damit du nicht noch irgendwo suchen mußt haste hier nen gezeitenkalender!!! tippe einfach hooksiel und datum ein!!! kabnnst mir ja mal ne pn schicken, wann du zum angeln gehst!!!! bringe dann auch glühwein mit !!!


----------



## Markus S (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hooksiel*

Sorry Lotte,

habe deine letzte Nachricht erst jetzt gelesen!

Der Urlaub war sehr erholsam!

Angeln? Na ja!

War einmal in der Nacht vom Mo auf Di angeln!
3 Dorsche und eine Platte. Leider alle aus dem Kinderzimmer.
Meine damit sehr klein, aber immerhin etwas gebissen.

Am nächsten Tag noch einen Angler getroffen, der meinte, das es am besten kurz vor dem dunkelwerden auf Dorsch ist. 
Ich kannte immer nur 3-4Stunden vor und eine nach HW.

So ich wünsche noch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, und das bei allen Bordies eine Angel unter dem Baum gelegen hat!

Markus


----------



## Lotte (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hooksiel*

moin-moin,

 das ist ja sehr schade!!! ich hätte mit ein wenig mehr erfolg gerechnet!!!

 ich weiß nicht, ob ich dir schon ne pn geschickt habe bezüglich der 1.Anglerboard-Kohlfahrt!!! wenn du interesse hast klicke doch mal den link in meiner signatur!!!!

 wir können dann ja mla mehr über hooksiel plaudern und eventuell mal eine ausfahrt zu den plattengründen im frühjahr planen!!!


----------

